# Widget cours bourse



## colnago (17 Juillet 2005)

bonjour à tous,

existe t'il un widget dédié aux cours de la bourse française ?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Amaël (17 Juillet 2005)

colnago a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> existe t'il un widget dédié aux cours de la bourse française ?
> 
> merci de vos réponses


Je crois bien qu'il n'y en a pas pour l'instant... :rateau:


----------



## Mout85 (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Je viens d'avoir mon Mac et je voudrais ajouter un widget faisant apparaitre le cours d'air liquide sur le dashboard. 
Est ce possible ?
Merci 
Mout


----------

